# North Dakota I need help



## allhunter (May 26, 2008)

ok well im thinking about going to north dakota for college and had a couple questions. i didnt know where the post them but some of it is deer related so i though here was a good place. well i go to ND every year and the duck and goose hunting is great. i even managed to get a swan. so i got a couple questions seein i would go to UND in grand forks how far would i have to go to shoot

antelope
moose
elk
sheep
anything else like a prarie dog shoot or anything. i heard antelope is like 4 hours west. i figure i can shoot swans and ducks and geese right outside of grand forks. now to the deer. are there a lot of deer out this way and big ones at that. by the looks of all the pics looks like you boys got some big deer and being from wisconsin i see a lot of big deer and some of the ones you got are awsome. so like i said looking to go to college here and besides the fact i know goose and duck hunting is the best here then any where else in the world i would say i just wanted a couple tips. thanks for all the help and hopefully i can go to school here. im only a junior but i have automatic admission already and with a gun locker on campus and thinking about air traffic control as a career im pretty sure i have my mind made up that i want to go here.

thanks again

Adam


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I think you will find it was a good choice to come to school here, tons of hunting and fishing options close by. Bighorns, moose, and Elk tags are for residents only and through a once in a lifetime drawing so even if you became a resident odds are you will be applying for years before drawing any of them. There are also no preference points on those drawings so only 1 chance per drawing. As for deer, there are alot of nice whitetails from the Missouri River east to the Sheyenne River Valley although there are tons of deer statewide. Pronghorns and prairie dogs are in the western 1/3 of the state so 3-4 hrs away is about right. Nice thing is you are about 1 1/2 hrs from some of the best waterfowl hunting and walleye fishing in the country.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

For deer hunting you can only buy rifle tags after the 3rd lottery.


----------



## allhunter (May 26, 2008)

alright ya when i was looking at there deer tags i was confused why they have all these lotterys cuz im from wisconsin and if you want a deer tag you just go buy one. and ya its cool im only 1.5 hours away from the best duck hunting and walleye fishing i will defenatly do that thats where we actually stay when we go up there in the fall.


----------



## usafman81 (Sep 7, 2009)

if you like to shoot prairie dogs, we have dak-rats (Dakota rats, or flicker-tail ground squirrels) ... you can come to my backyard and have hours of fun. It's like Meerkat Manor on the Discovery Channel here.

Hunting is decent here but be prepared to drive outside Minot a little ways for anything worth while, unless you can make friends with a farmer. Most will let you hunt their land but you need to ask them first  I've got a few deer in my time here from our local fields in early bow season -- every time I offer to share the meat with the farmers just to keep good ties with them for next time around. Usually they don't want any since they have a freezer full already (they hunt too). If you just like to hunt and stay with-in legal limits we have a couple donation agencies here too that you can donate meat too.

Fishing is so-so. Lake Darling is said to be stocked with fish but some days, I doubt it. I'm from the Great Lakes (Detroit) and fishing is not even close to the same here. To the south, I've caught some nice walleye and pike near Garrison Dam. Lots of catfish around the Souris River basin here north of Minot too just be careful where you fish as lots of it is a wildlife refuge. You can deer hunt (bow only) in the refuge occasionally too -- check with the ranger office first though as it can change each day.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> For deer hunting you can only buy rifle tags after the 3rd lottery.


Not true.....you can apply in the first lottery.But you will be paying NR fees of $200 or so.Then the third lottery licenses are $50.All buck tags are gone after the first 2 lotteries.Normally takes 2-3 years to get a NR license in the first lottery except for Mule Deer tags which take much longer.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

KEN W said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > For deer hunting you can only buy rifle tags after the 3rd lottery.
> ...


Yes, you are right about that, I was just telling him if he wanted to try to get a resident deer tag he had to wait to buy left over tags.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I should add that when you are waterfowl hunting, you aren't supposed to take a swan unless you have a tag for it. I believe swan tags are given out on a lottery system too. I might be wrong there, I haven't done any waterfowl hunting for a few years, but thats the way it used to be.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

swan tags are a lottery draw. The drawing has been held and i believe there is 500 tags left over.


----------



## allhunter (May 26, 2008)

yes i had a tag for the swan i shot and how much would it be for me to buy a buck tag then and they dont have any left over after the lottery?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If you are a student in ND don't you get R privileges? Such as fee's? Does that apply for deer as well?

*** I am not asking for myself since i have been out of college for a few years but just trying to help the lad ask the right questions. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

allhunter said:


> yes i had a tag for the swan i shot and how much would it be for me to buy a buck tag then and they dont have any left over after the lottery?


The only tags that will be left after the lottery will be does. But feel free to buy a couple and help us get a handle on the population!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> If you are a student in ND don't you get R privileges? Such as fee's? Does that apply for deer as well?
> 
> *** I am not asking for myself since i have been out of college for a few years but just trying to help the lad ask the right questions. :beer:


Yes you get some resident priviledges but not all of them. Non-resident students can buy any over the counter license and no lottery license. If anyone has any questions about Non-resident students its best to email or call the ND Game and Fish.


----------



## allhunter (May 26, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> > If you are a student in ND don't you get R privileges? Such as fee's? Does that apply for deer as well?
> ...


so i could never shoot a buck while im going to school there?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

allhunter said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck Smith said:
> ...


You can, you just have to apply and pay for the non-resident lottery.

Student "resident status" does not apply to lottery tags.


----------

